# needs everyone's advice....



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

hi everyone ... been gone for a while .... but I'm in need of advice. Came home from class ... to see my babie's swimming around .... look to the left of my tank ... there's a 1/2 eaten red belly sucked into my intake line of my filter ... still breathing ...

WHAT DO I DO?

I'm soooo sad right now ..... I've had 2 incidents in the last 2-3 months. Thank God they're not my prized Piraya, Ternetzi, or Caribe. I've got 2 more Red Bellies left ... waaahHHH!!










Picture coming in about 20 minutes!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

man im really sorry about your loss what i would do if hes not to beaten up is put him in a differnt tank buy himself and try and nurse him back to health.if you dont have a tank try and big bucket make sure you have an air hose dont give up on him.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss







If I were you, id freeze the poor fish to put it out of it's misery.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Oh man, not again. that has to be the worst feeling. If he is still breathing, you gotta put him in a sick tank and hope he can make it. 
Have you gone to the bare tank?
Maybe it's time to sell a rbp or two so the unthinkable doesn't happen. I think I would want to chase a bottle of tylenol with a bottle of vodka if I found my piraya dead.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Shot of him floating around ... as the other pygos swim on the bottom


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

OMG I'M GONNA REAALLLY CRY!!!!!










I need a hug!!!


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)




----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

ouch im sorry bro


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

sorry man, are they being fed?


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

kouma said:


> sorry man, are they being fed?


 i feed them once in the morning when i wake up ... few peices of catfish fillet ... or shrimp ... then once again at night ... shrimp or smelt.

I'm curious on how much big of portions I should be feeding them though.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Usually what they can finish overnight..Good looking p too


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

damn man.. sorry dude.. make sure they're not being underfed... 
you have 11 pygos in that tank right.. well now down to 13.. im not sure of the amount of catfish fillet but a handfull of shrimp should be enough.. i feed my 8 pygos about 2 pieces of shrimp each (51-60count size)..
and i couldnt find a powerhead in your tank.. maybe not from that angle.. try one in there if you dont already have one.. the powerhead kinda gives em something to do... (swim in current)... good luck man.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Shiet Rod im sorry for your loss!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> OMG I'M GONNA REAALLLY CRY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ouch, Sorry for your Loss


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Damn, Rod that is some serious [email protected]







t.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry for your loss :sad: ...better luck next time...just keep them well fed, try to low your tank temp and add a powerhead to reduce aggression :nod: ...!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

move to injury section


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

if they fish is 1/2 eaten id put him down... But if they aer just beat up isolated them and treat with melafix and salt


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sup Rod, long time no see! Sorry for your loss man


----------

